# [V]erkaufe ASUS STRIX GTX 970 OC-Edition



## sauerlandboy79 (21. Juli 2016)

Nach einem Komplett-Umstieg auf Skylake und GTX 1070 hab ich einiges an Hardware über, welche ich gerne unter Interessierte bringen möchte.

Die Grafikkarte mit NVIDIA GTX 970-Chipsatz und 4 GB (bzw. 3,5 + 0,5 GB) VRAM ist 1 1/2 Jahre alt (Kaufdatum lt. Rechnung 20.01.2015) und funktioniert anstandslos.
Zur Graka liegen noch ein Kurz-Handbuch, eine Treiber-DVD und ein Adapter-Stromkabel (von 2x 6-pin auf 8-pin) bei. Auch die Original-Verpackung ist vorhanden.

Preisvorstellung: 230,- Euro inklusive Versand. Selbstabholung wäre auch möglich.

Spätestens zum Wochende landet die Karte bei ebay, wer also zuschlagen möchte sollte sich nicht zuviel Zeit lassen... Oder halt mitbieten. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

